# Here are the pics of my new girls



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

OK here they are! 2 Cinnamon Whiteface Pieds and one Cinnamon Whiteface. Stumpy (she already had a name due to a little alteration compliments of a parent)
Princess















Stumpy






The pic with two birds is Stumpy and Sandy


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

very cute names!!! they are lovely marked birdies....you must be a very proud new mommy!!!


----------



## jennifer.pacella (Sep 15, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww they're sooo cute


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you!.........Now I am short 2 males!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You're not intentionally keeping your numbers unbalanced to preserve the excuse you need more tiels ... are you???


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao bea...i think u might be onto something there


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No Bea....I swear it was not intentional. I was short one hen and a friend wanted me to breed his Whiteface male so I went looking for 2. When I got there to meet the breeder he had 3 he brought out for me to see and offered me all 3 for $90....I ....I couldn't help it.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

:rofl: its ok sweet.....even the strongest of bird owners would have trouble passing up that sale....


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are so beautiful!! And lovely colours!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You all. I am amazed at how pretty they are and how lucky I was to find them. The guy wants to sell me all 26 of his remaining birds for $500. God give me strength. He seems to think I could put them all in my aviary. I think 12 in there will be comfortable. Also I really don't want a toe chewing parent.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao....26 extra??? scary!!! that would make 38 birds??? *faints*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well if you count the 8 soon to be 9 babies (one is hatching as we speak) the number gets way out of control but I'm not keeping them! I'm also not going to entertain his offer to buy the remaining 26. I would not feel good about that many birds in the space I have. My aviary is 9' X 4' and they can actually fly figure eights in there. Too many more and it would be the same as housing them in a tiny cages for the space each individual would be allowed.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

so true.....i didn't realise you have babies!!!! does that mean we get to harass you for pics???  ur right about that many birds.....as much as i love them i think when u get into double digits its more than enough....i like to keep them tame and 10 or more wold mean less time individually not to mention the fact that some may not get along etc etc.....i suppose if ur a serious breeder you need alot like that


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's what the guy said "If you want to go big time" well not in this state I don't. I'm content to be a hobby breeder and not end up with 40 birds like I did 15 years ago. I don't want to produce that many either. My birds for the most part just have fun and eat well and get lots of excersize. Yes you can bug me for pics. I have sone great shots but I have to resize them. The first pairs' clutch is already starting to sprout feathers. I had a couple of disappointments with an inexperienced pair that I kept it under my hat. I have already banded 4 in the first box and 2 in the second. It's a law in washington state that the birds must be banded and detailed records kept if you intend to sell or transfer 30 or more birds. I have 9 with these two pairs. By the way that last one is hatched now! I'll post pics tomorrow!


----------

